
Is There Enough Meat for Everyone? - Red_Tarsius
http://www.gatesnotes.com/Books/Should-We-Eat-Meat?WT.mc_id=04_23_2015_Smil_TbT_tw&WT.tsrc=Twitter
======
ZeroGravitas
The bit about "green water" is fairly epic in scale. I'm guessing that taking
that into account probably makes growing stuff in regions with sufficient rain
radically better for the planet. Wonder what the numbers are for California?

~~~
ArkyBeagle
Dunno for California, but I once had a co-worker that grew beef (as a hobby
type thing ) in the Red River valley of Texas and he could pump water but it
blew his cost curve. It was only feasible if he used what they call "green
water" in the article.

------
Rockslide
Post from two weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9420051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9420051)

------
sunstone
Just sticking to chicken for every day meat is better for both you and the
environment. Eat other meats when you get a craving. Suddenly the environment
looks a lot better.

~~~
jsilence
Or even to fish that was raised in good aquaculture. Fed input to output ratio
is approx 1:1 where poultry has 2:1.

